# Impossible d'écrire sur mon disque externe..



## cedwat (5 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai acheté un DD Maxtor pour sauvegarder mes photos et musiques en cas de crash de mon iMac. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas l'autorisation d'écrire dessus !
Lorsque je lis les infos à propos de ce disque, cela m'indique : "Propriétaire et Autorisaitons : lecture uniquement" et pas moyen d'accéder à un quelconque menu pour modifier cela.

Y a t il  un truc ?

Merci pour votre aide.

Cedwat.


----------



## BS0D (5 Octobre 2008)

salut cedwat, 

faut voir en quoi il est formaté ton DD . à savoir que le meilleur format pour mac est le *HFS+.*
_NTFS_ et _FAT32_ sont déconseillés (quoi que FAT32, c'est lisible par un mac je crois).

à mon humble avis, c'est de là que vient le problème, pas du fait qu'il y a telle ou telle autorisation sur le DD 

Ce qu'il te reste à faire c'est donc d'ouvrir *utilitaire de disque*, et en te plaçant sur le volume du DD externe, voir ce qu'il te dit là dessus. pour être sûr, tu peux donc le reformatter en HFS+ (qui correspond dans l'utilitarie à *MacOS Etendu*)


----------



## DeepDark (5 Octobre 2008)

Tout est dit 

Et à mon avis ton DDE est formaté en NTFS.

Maintenant pour la sauvegarde :
- quel OS?
- DD de quelle taille?
- DDE de quelle taille?


----------



## cedwat (6 Octobre 2008)

Oh là là, heureusement que je sais que vous êtes civilisés et bien intentionnés, car je prendrais presque peur devant ces DD, DDE et autres NTFS (non, non, merci, je vais rester habillé) ou FAT32 (là aussi, je ne vous permet pas de juger de mon taux graisseux).

Trêve de plaisanteries :  
OS X 10.4.11
DD : 465 GO
DDE : 931 GO - Format Windows NT - Respect des privilèges : non (hé, oui ma bonne dame, les DDE de maintenant, ils ne repectent plus rien ...)

Que dois-je faire pour qu'il me respecte enfin ? Est-ce l'option "Effacer" dans le Basic -Desktop media ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## BS0D (6 Octobre 2008)

pour utiliser ce DDE (disque dur externe) en tant que sauvegarde ou juste pour virer des fichiers de ton DD (Disque interne), comme je t'ai dit il te faut le reformatter en HFS+.

Là, visiblement il est en format windows merdique, donc tu dois le faire manuellement.
si tu utilises un pc avec windows, tu peux installer un petit utilitaire qui te permettra de lire et ecrire dessus malgré le format mac, mais la priorité doit etre donnée au mac pour le format. Mais c'est un autre problème on y reviendra plus tard.

Donc: 

Ouvrir "*Utilitaire de Disque*" sous OSX > séléction du DDE > bouton "Effacer" (prendre soin de selectionner le format *MacOS étendu*, qui correspond en somme au HFS+).

*Attention*: si tu veux faire une partition en vue de faire des sauvegardes bootables (je sais pas comment ça se passe sous 10.4, mais bref), il faudra prendre soin de reformatter ladite partition en choisissant l'option *Tableau de Partition GUID*.


----------



## DeepDark (6 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> *Attention*: si tu veux faire une partition en vue de faire des sauvegardes bootables (je sais pas comment ça se passe sous 10.4, mais bref), il faudra prendre soin de reformatter ladite partition en choisissant l'option *Tableau de Partition GUID*.



Pas certain : oui pour le boot sur intel, non pour le boot sur PPC...

Donc quel modèle d'iMac as-tu?



@ cedwat : je ne sais pas si tu le sais, mais je te le dis quand même (oula dur dur), formater un DDE (=disque dur externe) efface toute les données qui sont stockées dessus donc si il est vide tant miex, si il y a des choses stockées dessus vides le avant .


----------



## BS0D (6 Octobre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Pas certain : oui pour le boot sur intel, non pour le boot sur PPC...
> 
> Donc quel modèle d'iMac as-tu?


 
Arf, on a failli courir à la catastrophe! 
j'avais complètement zappé de préciser... et effectivement, y'a des chances que notre ami soit sur un PPC.

Merci de ton attention DeepDark (a.k.a. "SombreNoir"  :rateau


----------



## cedwat (6 Octobre 2008)

Euh, je ne sais pas si j'ai un PPC... C'est un Imac 24" ... C'est grave docteur ?

Pour ce qui est de l'usage que je veux faire du DDE, je veux l'utiliser pour dupliquer mes données (photos, musique, fichiers, video et autres oeuvres) présentes sur mon DD afin d'éviter une épouvantable catastrophe.


----------



## DeepDark (6 Octobre 2008)

cedwat a dit:


> Euh, je ne sais pas si j'ai un PPC... C'est un Imac 24" ... C'est grave docteur ?
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'usage que je veux faire du DDE, je veux l'utiliser pour dupliquer mes données (photos, musique, fichiers, video et autres oeuvres) présentes sur mon DD afin d'éviter une épouvantable catastrophe.


Ok, qui dit iMac 24" dit processeur Intel donc dit Tableau de partition GUID 

Et pour ce qui est de la sauvegarde je te conseille cet article, très complet : http://www.osxfacile.com/clone.html


----------



## cedwat (6 Octobre 2008)

bon, ben, il n'y a plus qu'à me lancer. Merci 1000 fois pour votre aide.


----------



## Cyrus137 (7 Février 2011)

bonsoir je me permet de me greffer a ce topic

j'ai constater le meme prob avec mon DD ext 1,5To formaté en NTFS.



en quoi doisje formater mon  DD ext pour qu'il soit  lisible et INSCRIPTIBLE sous MAc et windows?

utilitaire de disque me propose:
ms dos (fat) je pense que c'est celui la
et plusieurs mac os etendu (qui je suppose ne seront pas lu par windows)


merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2011)

Cyrus137 a dit:


> j'ai constater le meme prob avec mon DD ext 1,5To formaté en NTFS. en quoi dois je formater mon  DD ext pour qu'il soit  lisible et INSCRIPTIBLE sous MAc et windows?
> 
> utilitaire de disque me propose:
> ms dos (fat) je pense que c'est celui la
> et plusieurs mac os etendu (qui je suppose ne seront pas lu par windows)



Pour cela il faut passer en FAT32 

Autre solution, 1 DDE pour le Mac, et 1 DDE pour Windows (sur ce disque on ne met que les fichiers à transférer)


----------



## Cyrus137 (7 Février 2011)

donc MS FAT  proposer par defaut par l'utilitaire de disque ?


----------

